# point and shoot camera under 8k



## arunsasikumar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ,

Please help me select a camera under 8k.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

If you can relax your budget a little, IXUS 255.


----------



## arunsasikumar (Apr 2, 2014)

what about nikon 3 3600


----------

